# Bathroom remodel at Mom's house



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

I've been bugging my mom for years to do some improvements to her house, it's been a long time since shes done anything.

So for the first project I started with her half bath in the basement. We painted, new flooring (Vinyl plank flooring), new baseboards, new vanity/sink/faucet, new toilet, towel bar, mirror and ceiling light.

The toilet and sink were the biggest pains, a 12" toilet was too big by maybe 1/4" so we had to find a 10" toilet which thankfully a local hardware store (Rona) carries so we didn't need to order a custom toilet. 

The old P-trap was completely rotten, I knocked it with my thumb and it broke in half. After replacing that we found that the drain pipe sat too far away from the p-trap so I had to attach a few ABS pieces to extend the trap out far enough.

Other then that the hardest part was getting my mom to make a decision. This was the first time I had done this much to a room so there were a lot of extra trips to the hardware store but I learned a lot so in the end I was happy and my mom was happy with it.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks great! Thanks for showing us. How nice to do something like that for your mom. :thumbsup:

Barb


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Thanks! I hope to get the full bath done this fall before my 2nd son arrives and then we'll probably start on the kitchen, that room is stuck in the 70s lol.


----------

